
Book Review: 'Empire of the Summer Moon' (2012) - gwern
http://squid314.livejournal.com/340809.html
======
zenpusher
I read the book. It's excellent, however it describes methods of torture (the
Comanche used) that have really stayed with me. I wish it wouldn't.

If you are sensitive to that sort of thing, take a pass on this one.

